# Best time and method for debarking Ironbark logs



## marimus (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,

I have been cutting ironbark logs into rails for timber cattle yards, and to debark them I just go down the day after and peel the bark off in one nice long strip.

Now I need to cut some ironbark logs into posts, so obviously this method doesn't work.

What ways do you guys use for debarking logs, and when is the best time to do it?

Thanks


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 12, 2010)

on the other side of the world in Appalachian timber if you need the bark off the best time is in the spring when the sap is rising, it comes off the easiest. A debarking tool which is like a tough chisel on a long handle, or a spade shovel, both work well.


----------



## lumberjackau (Apr 13, 2010)

There is a post rip race up the road from you at Kilcoy on the 24th of this month, there will be a bunch of blokes that know their post timber there, they are usually willing to share some info (for a fee of course, xxxx works) after the racing is over.

Cheers
Will


----------

